# One is the loneliest number...



## Shootitalready (Sep 19, 2014)

I was wondering (actually wanted to post an 'enquete' but was too lazy to figure ou how to do this : who uses 2 bodies as their standard set-up and how? What I mean is: do you have two camera bodies in your ag at all ties AND do you use both during most (every) shoot? OR, is that second body your, well, second body used as a back-up for your main camera body just in case something goes wrong? The reason I ask is that I will be moving to Ireland soon (from Japan) and am so looking forward to start a new passion of mine LANDSCAPE PHOTOGRAPHY :-X

This means hiking for great distances at times, so I am wondering if a second body (extra weight) is a must for someone investing his tie and energy in getting to a location in the middle of nowhere to shoot some nice pictures?

Thanks for your kind feedback!


----------



## BL (Sep 19, 2014)

Save 2 cameras for events and sports.

If you're backpacking great distances, bring as little as you possibly can get away with - 1 body with an UWA zoom, CF tripod, and lots and lots of batteries. If you have a small backup that can share with your kit, bring that too if you can afford the weight. 

Use that extra space for more dry socks and underwear, seriously ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I carry 2 cameras frequently, but I would carry the minimum too, as BL says use the space to carry spare clothing, except I would not limit it to underwear, I would try to carry a change of clothes, a bag for the wet clothing to keep it from dry stuff, a survival blanket and survival rations. Water is a given! 
I have based this on the experience of falling on my arse in a stream on the Cumbrian Fells, there's cold then there's fell water, bbbrrrrrrr!!! You may think you are not far from humanity but weather changes quickly very often and a sprained ankle is inconvenient in town, it's a life threat in the fells! 

I'm sure you will really enjoy the vistas, and the likely hood of a camera failure is slim as is the chance you will need the survival gear, go out and enjoy!

Cheers, Graham. 




BL said:


> Save 2 cameras for events and sports.
> 
> If you're backpacking great distances, bring as little as you possibly can get away with - 1 body with an UWA zoom, CF tripod, and lots and lots of batteries. If you have a small backup that can share with your kit, bring that too if you can afford the weight.
> 
> Use that extra space for more dry socks and underwear, seriously ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi folks! 

I am an amateur so for me, a breakdown or failure of the camera is s very sad but no end of the world.
I only have one camera body, so my answer is easy.
As I prefer to travel light and I cannot imagine having two bodies around my neck or whatever type of strap I'd be using then, so I normally would just take one body with me, even if I had two.
I am planning to get a smaller camera like the 100D/SL1 for travelling, but again I would just take one body.
I would only take two with me, if I’d be planning some certain shooting that I could not or would not like to repeat.

Cheers.


----------



## Hardwire (Sep 19, 2014)

As above I think it comes down to the type of shooting you are doing.

I think the *need* for a second body does really come with event when you are faced with two problems *really* having to get the shot for a client that may be a one time moment and secondly not having the time to change lens for different FL's in a hurry.

Asides from this a second body is usually a backup and not a duplicate main body (for weddings its nice to have say 2x 5d3, but for landscape perhaps a 5d3 and a 6d/5d2/1 or even a Rebel etc).

I am not a landscape guy, however I think going with as little equipment as you can get away with if you are going to trek any distance and even when it comes to taking a backup camera remember that the best camera is the world is the one you have with you at the time...so even an iPhone can take stunning pictures (to a degree) at times.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 19, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> This means hiking for great distances at times, so I am wondering if a second body (extra weight) is a must for someone investing his tie and energy in getting to a location in the middle of nowhere to shoot some nice pictures?



What is "great distances"?

For some, that is a 20 minute walk.

For others, that is a two day excursion.

I have carted two bodies on 4 hour outings (water and restrooms available- so I'm not carting that stuff), and it does get to be a bit much, but having 2 cameras means not switching lenses so much. Any more than that, and I would need to get a backpack of sorts.

An alternative is to cart one body and lens and shoot with what you have.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 19, 2014)

If only someone would make a camera where you could quickly change lenses...... ;D

I am sure that some pros need to carry two cameras, but since I ain't, I don't. 

Often I find carrying one camera to be a pain, I can just imagine carrying two!

But as others have posted, it really depends on what you are shooting and how you plan on shooting it. For the stuff I shoot, one body and 2-3 lenses works great. For other's one body per lens works best.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Sep 19, 2014)

I recently took the Great Circle Tour around Manhattan Island. I used the 70-200 f/4 on the 6D and the 18-55 on the M. Not a situation where you want to be changing lenses (the "scenery" is constantly changing) and the M was adequate for the wider angle shots. The M is small enough that you can bring it along and even use it as a second active camera (not just a backup) in similar situations. But not so much in shooting action.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2014)

I nearly always bring two cameras with me, but when I'm shooting landscape photos, it's rare that I ever need the backup body. In fact, in the 6+ years I've used Canon DSLRs, I've never had a camera failure (knocks on wood). In most cases, the back up battery has actually served as a very impractical backup battery & memory card holder for the times when I've forgotten to pack spares. Unless you're shooting professionally or going on multi-day hikes, save your money and stock up on spare batteries and memory cards instead 

For other types of shooting like events/sport, wildlife, and any other time you need to be able to change the lens (but don't have time to do that) two bodies are great. For events, I usually have a 24mm on on body and 50mm on the other. For wildlife, I keep a 300mm on on body and the 70-200 on the other.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 19, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> I was wondering (actually wanted to post an 'enquete' but was too lazy to figure ou how to do this : who uses 2 bodies as their standard set-up and how? What I mean is: do you have two camera bodies in your ag at all ties AND do you use both during most (every) shoot? OR, is that second body your, well, second body used as a back-up for your main camera body just in case something goes wrong? The reason I ask is that I will be moving to Ireland soon (from Japan) and am so looking forward to start a new passion of mine LANDSCAPE PHOTOGRAPHY :-X
> 
> This means hiking for great distances at times, so I am wondering if a second body (extra weight) is a must for someone investing his tie and energy in getting to a location in the middle of nowhere to shoot some nice pictures?
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback!



I doubt you'll need multiple bodies for landscape photography. As someone else suggests, get lots of batteries (Maxtek are good and cheap), maybe a new lens.

I use multiple bodies only for video because often you want multiple angles for cutting, and sometimes action is happening in several places/directions simultaneously. At events for instance speaker/audience cameras, interviews, and even protests.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2014)

On my last two long trips, I was using two bodies all the time. Both of them hanging on my neck, one with 17-40 the other one with 28-135. I found it handy and quick especially in the organized tours. No need to change lenses. Both are with neoprene strap. The original Canon straps are really junky and tend to cut into the back of the neck and make the cameras feel twice as heavy. Both fits in my Amazon sling bag alomng side with a 8 X 32 binocular, 3 spare bateeries and some odds and ends. It works out very well. My wife compained that I became a porter. So on the next trip, It will be a lonely EOS-M with two EOS-M lenses and a 90mm f 4.0 Elmer.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 1, 2014)

As near as I can tell you'll only use one at a time, so two becomes "extra". As far as "walks in the woods", lighter is better, closer is easier, shorter is more convenient and no matter what you take, you'll forget something you want.


----------



## randym77 (Oct 1, 2014)

I often carry two bodies, one with a wide angle lens and one with a telephoto. There are some environments were it's not advisable to change lenses, and some situations where you won't have time.

If weight is an issue, I might carry one body with a telephoto lens, and P&S as a backup/wide angle.


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like I'm in the minority here. I carry two bodies, one in hand (7D w/100-400, or 70-200) and one on a shoulder strap (5DM3 w/24-105 or a 20-35) ... sometimes I switch and use the 70-200 on the 5DM3. Basically, depends on the target ... Sports I'll use the 7D w100/400, and the 5DM3 w/70-200 ....

Also, a light backpack with water, snacks, tripod/mono, and extra batteries and Cards ... It's never too heavy if you need something ...

When hiking and shooting wilderness or any kind of nature -- it depend on the trails and distance, closeness to the targets. I find two cameras easier than switching lens each time a variation arrives -- and switching a lens allows more potential for dirt inside lens or camera - especially if the weather is not perfect -- also, I like the 7D w/100-400 ready for 'sudden wildlife' appearance that we get lucky enough to capture if we're prepared. Get a lots of 'butt shots' that way, but occasionally get one keeper that makes it all worth it.

Just ordered the 7D2 ... and will now carry it and the 5DM3 ... I very seldom shoot any thing indoors.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 1, 2014)

Sl1 and the m are light weight . If you feel the need for a backup with you, I'd suggest one of those.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually have 2 cameras... one primary, one backup...


----------



## dcm (Oct 1, 2014)

You didn't mention what you plan to do with the images. That can influence the decision/recommendation depending on how far I plan to travel, the weather, and importance of the images. 

I've carried DSLR, ML, P&S, and combinations on the trail depending on the situation. I've never had a failure on the trail so I don't worry too much about a backup body. P&S is my only backup these days.

I generally find ML with wide and tele zooms is sufficient for my needs. I don't change lenses very often on the trail. Some days I will shoot wide on the way to and tele on the way back. It just depends on the situation.

I'd only pack the DSLR if I was going somewhere special and only had one chance. Otherwise I'd probably scout the location once with my ML and only go back with the DSLR when the weather was perfect.


----------



## Joe M (Oct 1, 2014)

You've actually asked two questions. 
One is, "who uses two bodies and how" and "wondering if a second body (extra weight) is a must..". I use two because it's easier to swap bodies than lenses. Lenses still get changed but the frequency is far less. The second camera is also a backup (even though it gets used probably 20% during a day (wedding)). For me there is no coming back tomorrow so backups of everything is a must. 
The second question is aimed it seems more specifically to your future landscape photography. Is it a "must"? I don't know. Will circumstances require you quickly change lenses in changing light wherein you'll lose a shot? Are you afraid of a camera failure after hours (days?) of hiking? Will you lose sleep thinking about heading out without backups, you know, the "better to have it and not need it as opposed to not having it and finding out you do need it"? Then there is the weight consideration. I would imagine every ounce counts and will soon feel like pounds the further you trek. I used to do a lot of backwoods fishing so I know, the gear can weigh tons by the end of a day. I'd have to defer to those who've replied and spend time trekking, and that's to do your best and take what you truly need.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2014)

There is a great quote from the world of mountaineering.... "Getting to the top is optional, getting down is mandatory" The same hold true in hiking.... getting to the destination is optional, getting back out is mandatory.

Any time you are hiking off into the woods or hills, be prepared. Stuff happens! Make sure someone knows where you are going and when you should be back... bring along a snack and plenty of water... a mini first aid kit, a headlamp, and an emergency blanket.... matches and a knife (the knife is for kindling and such, not playing Rambo) A compass and map are usefull.... and a couple of those big orange garbage bags can keep you dry and warm in an emergency and are very visible...


----------



## lintoni (Oct 1, 2014)

Ireland? You're going to _need_ to carry waterproofs, a change of socks, etc. as well as water, food, your camera, tripod, filters, possibly an additional lens or two, spare battery (-ies), maybe spare memory cards... do you really think you'll enjoy lugging an extra body around as well?


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 1, 2014)

Where are you keeping the Irish whiskey? Good Lord... you can't traverse the countryside without some medicinal libations.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 1, 2014)

Some shoots I carry two full frame bodies, for instance a WA prime on one and a telezoom on the other. Often I think of what I'll need and have those lenses on the bodies already before I go to the shoot. This saves swapping lenses and potential of dust getting in the camera. Sometimes I have an extra contingency lens in the bag.

Other times I'll just carry one body, or my mirrorless with several lenses. When traveling it's mostly one gripless body though with the bare minimum 3 or 4 lenses I think I'll need.

One rule I have is everything I take HAS to fit in my Lowepro Minitrekker AW. Taking choices what to bring helps me concentrate on what and how to shoot before actually going there. This has really helped me improve my photography. It also limits the volume and weight I carry, saving my back and helping my mobility.

Example of a recent outing with 5DIII + Samyang 14mm and 5DII + 24-105L: http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/evenementen/stadskanaal-onder-stoom/

Notice how using the two bodies allows a mix of focal length ranges throughout the series without swapping lenses.


----------



## Dantana (Oct 1, 2014)

I would tend to side with the one body option for hiking, though I do like to slip a waterproof compact Lumix that I have into my bag as another option/insurance.

As far as taking a bunch of lenses, I can say that on a multi-day trip to Yosemite last year, most of my lenses went unused. I found myself using my 24-105 for 90 percent of my shots, with a few coming from my 200mm with and without a 2x. I didn't have my 14mm at the time, and I think I would have used that also, but the rest of my kit was either dragged around and not used, or locked in my trunk (we were making a series of day hikes from a fixed location).

The things that proved more important were a good tripod, camera remote, filters, good day-pack, day-pack rain cover, camera rain cover, extra memory cards and batteries, lens cleaning supplies, rain gear, extra layers/gloves, general hiking equipment, sunscreen, and a lot of water. I'm not sure about Ireland, but I know the weather changed rapidly where I was.

Oh, and as JD says, a bit of the Irish Whiskey would be welcome. Perhaps some Paddy's.


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 1, 2014)

I have two digital bodies 1D4 and 5D2 .. and use a Linhof 617s film, but when I am going out for a full on serious overnight walk for landscape, I take the Linhof of course, and I take the 5D2 without the battery base, just take the batteries.
Weight is a killer so to take anymore than needed will kill you every step you take... you'll soon learn to go light.
I have all the lightest high tech camping gear, and then have to take the camera gear, you need to pack light.
I have the Linhof 617s with the 90mm lens, a Sekonic L-758dr light meter, then the digi body and one wide to med zoom, or my 35mm 1.4, maybe my 14mm 2.8 for night star stuff. But keep it tight depending on where I am going, I also have a carbon manfrotto tripod, nothing too flimsy either.
Pic taken on the 5D2 holding the Linhof after a good 3-4 hour walk in snow shoes, camping gear on back pack on my back camera gear in pack on my front.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 1, 2014)

I try to carry just what I need. In most cases, I want a focal range of 24-200 with fast lenses. So, I carry two bodies and two zooms -- a 5D3 w/24-70 f2.8L II and a 5D3 w/70-200 f2.8L II. For some sports events, all I really need is the 70-200, so I will just carry the one 5D3, the 70-200, and 40 pancake -- just in case.

I don't like changing lenses. It often wastes time and risks losing a shot. Plus, it increases the risk of dust on the sensor. So, for me, the second body is one half of my system and not just a backup.

I also don't like carrying more than I really need. I'm not that good at this yet and often grab a third lens when shooting at a new venue.

For those landscape hunts, my impulse would be to carry the same two 5D3's and zooms -- the 24-70 for landscapes and the 70-200 in the hopes of an encounter with wildlife (at a safe distance, of course). If moving water is part of the hike, then I'd swap out the 24-70 for a 24-105 4.0 with IS. I prefer the controlled motion blur of the water that the IS allows. Odds are good, however, that I would leave a 5D3 and the longer zoom behind and stick with the 24-105.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Oct 2, 2014)

As an experienced semi-pro (I do sell prints, but the majority of my income is not derived from it), I think I am best placed to answer this question so far. 

First, I don't know how experienced you are with backpacking, but in general, the lighter your pack weight, the more enjoyable the trip, all else being equal. Some clearly inexperienced people have posted that you should replace the 2nd camera instead with spare clothing/socks/underwear etc. No. No matter what, you should have spare clothing. 

Second, your day is not going to be filled with scenes that will drop jaws. You _will_ have time to switch lenses. What I do is carry a small point and shoot for those scenes I want pictures of, but clearly won't be good enough for printing. Most pictures will reside on your hard drive and nothing more. _Some_ will be shown on the internet. Even less will actually be printed. If you have even a bit of experience, you'll know when you take the photo if it has potential or not. 

Third, in about 30 years of doing photography, I've never had a camera fail to work for me. It is so incredibly rare, that if this is your worry, you're likely never to experience it in the field and don't need a backup.

Fourth, KISS. Never heard of it, I'm guessing? It stands for Keep It Simple Stupid. Two bodies and multiple lenses is not only heavy, but complicated. When you have so many options, it can get confusing for you beginners about which lens + body to use. If you miss a shot, then you it bugs you that you may have gotten it with another combination. Or the added weight is tiring, and you don't take the shot because you are tired, but then you might be filled with regret about the lost opportunity. One camera, one or two lenses. That is a successful formula. The landscape photography mentors I have all use the same approach, and they do this for a living, where their livelihood is based on the work they produce. Since most people don't follow advice until they learn the hard way anyway, I recommend you try taking two cameras (if you have them) and multiple lenses. You'll find that you have one workhorse lens, another that you use, and the rest don't even get touched. Figure out which lenses those are (some like ultra wide angle, some like telephoto, etc), and then bring that one or two with you.

I myself use the world-class Canon EF 16-35mm f/4 IS USM L myself. I either bring only that lens, or with the Samyang 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC if I will be doing star photography, or the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM if I think there will be good telephoto opportunities. Remember, a maximum of two lenses. This keeps weight down. This increases your enjoyment while you are on trail, which is an important mindset to maximizing your creativity.

Now, if you do other types of photography than just landscape, you are more than welcome to have more than one body. It can be very useful in event photography, for instance. But for backpacking, one camera. Of course, when I say camera, I refer to DSLR. In reality, what you should have is one DSLR + one P&S.

Good luck! Please post pictures once you get to Ireland! That's definitely a place we all have on our bucket list. Gorgeous place from what I've seen!


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 2, 2014)

If it is a long walk (more than an hour), I'll usually only take one camera. But if I'm not going too far, two cameras works well. I'll typically have a Fuji mirrorless camera set up on a tripod to capture a landscape, timelapse etc. And I'll try my luck with wildlife with ye olde Canon.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 2, 2014)

I have two 5d3s with me on any and every gig. One has a 24 or 35 on with a 600EX, the other has the 85 or 70-200 on with a 600EX. We also bought another 5D3 to go alongside our second shooter's 5D2. I find it extremely handy to have two bodies on at any time. We carry our equipment around with double-harness Black Rapid Straps which are also extremely handy to have when carrying two bodies.

All that being said, I don't believe you will need two bodies for landscape. Instead, I would invest those dollars into either a supreme camera body or awesome glass.

I mainly shoot weddings, portraits of various types, and corporate events. I have found two bodies to be extremely useful during those times, however, on the rare occasion I shoot landscape, I take an extra lens and keep the second body behind.

I hope this helps!

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 2, 2014)

BL said:


> Save 2 cameras for events and sports.
> 
> If you're backpacking great distances, bring as little as you possibly can get away with - 1 body with an UWA zoom, CF tripod, and lots and lots of batteries. If you have a small backup that can share with your kit, bring that too if you can afford the weight.
> 
> Use that extra space for more dry socks and underwear, seriously ;D


+1, travel light is essential. One body and two lenses (UWA & medium light telephoto, e.g. 70-200 f4L) is all what you need. Most people chose to carry all in a weather-proof backpack and sometimes a GOOD P&S is your best back up. Water, energetic snacks, extra socks and some extra light clothing for changing is convenient.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 2, 2014)

My answer most probably doesn't count much but yes, almost all of the time I use both.
I do photo/video fusion so one is shooting video, the other one alternates between photo and video.
When I shoot sport, one is configured for that sport, the other one is configured for the surroundings or when the ref declares the result (with a flash).
I use only one when streetphotographying and I don't even bring the other with me.


----------

